# STEROIDS FORUM > HORMONE REPLACEMENT THERAPY- Low T, Anti-Aging >  HCG Question, Will it really expire in 60days?

## TraceMYD

I was wondering if HCG will really expire in 60days refrigerated (according to the insert) 
after you constitute it with the BA water?

My script is for 10ml and now that I lowered my dose to 250iu 3xweek
I'm a little concerned I will not use it all before the expiration date.

This stuff is crazy expensive without insurance. 

Anyone else have that problem?

----------


## MickeyKnox

the potency will weaken and ware off after about 45 days. i know it says 60 on the box, but i think you'll find the effects wear thin closer to 45. can you not get 2 5ml?

----------


## oldnsedentary

The peptides break down over time, even refridgerated.

----------


## TraceMYD

So is there some sort of technique to not having so much go to waist?

----------


## MickeyKnox

other than keeping refrigerated? not that i know of.

----------


## MickeyKnox

can you ask for smaller amounts? 2x5ml?

----------


## TraceMYD

> the potency will weaken and ware off after about 45 days. i know it says 60 on the box, but i think you'll find the effects wear thin closer to 45. can you not get 2 5ml?


So this brings up another questions... 

So, as the potency weakens in that Vial of HCG ...should we increase the amount of iu's we take after the 45 days?

----------


## MickeyKnox

> So this brings up another questions... 
> 
> So, as the potency weakens should we increase the amount of iu's we take after the 45 days?


for the third time, CAN YOU GET YOUR HCG IN SMALLER AMOUNTS? hello?? lol

----------


## TraceMYD

I'm not sure if I can get smaller amounts, it wasn't a option other then a compounded version that was 3x the price at my pharmacy.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> I'm not sure if I can get smaller amounts, it wasn't a option other then a compounded version that was 3x the price at my pharmacy.


ok. yeah that's a real drag. especially if your using it long term and paying for it. fortunately, ive been able to find a source that has various amounts available. i don't know if doubling your amount would work.

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I use 1,000iu a week and my doctor only sells 10,000iu bottles. I use it for the whole ten weeks and don't see much in the way of atrophy even though I can tell the HCG has degraded. I have put a drop of the 8 or 9 week old HCG on a pregnancy test and still had a positive.

I wouldn't worry so much about the details. Use what you have and see if you have any atrophy. Adjust from there.

----------


## bass

yea its hard to get 5000 iu vials, most sell 10,000 iu vials.

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ i use 250/wk. i would assume because your dose considerably larger that you're able to extend the life a little? just a thought..

----------


## MickeyKnox

Bass, i buy 5k, 2500, and 1000, depending on my needs.

----------


## APIs

The brand I get ex CVS has a 60 Day shelf life also. Shelf life (aka Stability Testing) in the Pharma Industry is a very stringent science. There's no reason not to trust the 60 days they give on the packaging unless you're storing it incorrectly. IMO, as long as the solution is clear it's still safe to use after the 60 day mark. At 60-75 days I figure a max 20% loss in the potency which would account for 50 IUs on a typical injection of 250 IUs. So for 60-75 days I just up the dosage to 300 IUs until the vial is nearly empty. I haven’t noticed any negatives in doing this. I don’t use the product after it exceeds 75 days in age though...

----------


## bass

> Bass, i buy 5k, 2500, and 1000, depending on my needs.


is that from a clinic? i called every pharmacy near me and none offered anything less that 10,000 mixed! so i bought five 5,000 iu dry hCG vials from overseas!

----------


## MickeyKnox

^^ pm sent  :Smilie: 

clarification: my hcg does NOT come from a pharmacy.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Guys - If you're so concerned about degradation in potency over time I would suggest that after you reconstitute your HCG preload your pins till the vial is empty. 

Place the pins in a small Tupperware with a sealed lid and place them in the freezer. 

When you need to pin, just take one out and wait 5 minutes for it to thaw and be done with it and all your concerns about potency degradation. 

I do this for HCG and PT 141 all the time and it works perfectly.

Peace my brothers!

gd

----------


## bass

> Guys - If you're so concerned about degradation in potency over time I would suggest that after you reconstitute your HCG preload your pins till the vial is empty. 
> 
> Place the pins in a small Tupperware with a sealed lid and place them in the freezer. 
> 
> When you need to pin, just take one out and wait 5 minutes for it to thaw and be done with it and all your concerns about potency degradation. 
> 
> I do this for HCG and PT 141 all the time and it works perfectly.
> 
> Peace my brothers!
> ...


really?! i thought freezing will damage the hCG. i don't know for sure but i was instructed not to freeze by my x clinic. GD you know how i value and respect your input, but can you please tell us, is this based on your personal experience or is it researched by the drug companies?

----------


## Ryanmcd

I freeze mine as well after I load it, I know Crisler has a post about it on his forums because it does start to lose how strong it is over time and if you do say 100 a day your are going to waste a lot. I pull it out of the freezer then shower and inject after the shower and I had no issues, I also like that I don't have the 20% loss so it's more consistent.

----------


## steroid.com 1

> really?! i thought freezing will damage the hCG. i don't know for sure but i was instructed not to freeze by my x clinic. GD you know how i value and respect your input, but can you please tell us, is this based on your personal experience or is it researched by the drug companies?


b - I don't know if it was researched by a drug company or not but freezing a drug or, peptide in this case, is not uncommon at all to keep potency in check.

A peptide is a peptide is a peptide and while we know HCG is "somewhat" fragile it will not be damaged by freezing if one so inclines.

As I said, I've done it and experienced no negative side effects.

I discussed with my Doc and he said he saw no problem with it.

I do it with PT 141 (a peptide) all the time and trust me...it's still potent :Wink: 

I'll check with John Crisler and get his input on it but I think he recommends it as well.

----------


## steroid.com 1

Here's a thread started by Dr. John Crisler re freezing HCG on All Things Male.

In short, if you freeze HCG it will keep its potency.

Read: http://www.allthingsmale.com/forum/s...t=freezing+hcg

----------


## bass

thanks guys, good to know we can freeze it! can we freeze the dry hCG powder as well? if not what is the shelf life of dry hCG?

----------


## jamotech

wow, interesting stuff, always thought you couldnt freeze it as it says on the bottle not to freeze. Pre loading the pins then storing them in the freezer is a great idea.

----------


## MickeyKnox

> Here's a thread started by Dr. John Crisler re freezing HCG on All Things Male.
> 
> In short, if you freeze HCG it will keep its potency.
> 
> Read: http://www.allthingsmale.com/forum/s...t=freezing+hcg


this is excellent information. pre loaded hcg will certainly fit well in my protocols. 

thanks GD

----------


## TraceMYD

> Guys - If you're so concerned about degradation in potency over time I would suggest that after you reconstitute your HCG preload your pins till the vial is empty.
> 
> Place the pins in a small Tupperware with a sealed lid and place them in the freezer.
> 
> When you need to pin, just take one out and wait 5 minutes for it to thaw and be done with it and all your concerns about potency degradation.
> 
> I do this for HCG and PT 141 all the time and it works perfectly.
> 
> Peace my brothers!
> ...


Thanks gdevine!

Loaded up all my pins and stuck them in the freezer!

----------

